# Toe-nailed nail heads sticking out of studs; how to inset them for drywall?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

I need to patch an area and put a new sheet of drywall in a room. Problem is, the studs have nailheads sticking out on the face/front, from toenailed nails going into the bottom plate. I tried knocking the nail heads with a hammer so they are inset into the studs, but can't get them inset all the way. They are sticking out a bit. 

Any tricks to getting these toe-nailed nail heads inset so I can drywall over them or doesn't it matter if they stick out a bit? Will the drywall just "absorb" the nail heads as I screw it into the studs ... or will it stick out in those areas?


----------



## throrope (Oct 30, 2015)

Have you tried a finishing nail punch? They come in different sizes. Either way, you will need to bend the nail head into the stud. A 5" grinder would work, but I like the punch more. Safer, less mess and you don't loose the nail head.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

throrope said:


> Have you tried a finishing nail punch? They come in different sizes. Either way, you will need to bend the nail head into the stud. A 5" grinder would work, but I like the punch more. Safer, less mess and you don't loose the nail head.


Thanks for the idea. Just gave it a try. I do have a couple finish nail punches, but at least the ones I have are too small to do anything except bounce off the nail head or the nail stem and then, in some cases, split the wood behind it. lain:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If the are only out 1/8 or so, don't worry. The drywall will compress that much easily.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How far are these sticking out? In most cases a good shot with the hammer will set them at least to the nail head. If the tilted side of the heat isn't flush it isn't a concern. If the nail is out 1/4" or more then better aim is needed.

If it is just a couple you could pull them and drive in new nails. you can cheat with a little lubricant on the nails and they will slide right in. A good sized punch is a good tool to have.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Grind them off. Less chance of knocking the studs out of alignment more than they may already be. Don't wake old grumpy dogs up from their nap, they sometimes they bite.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just put the drywall on, the heads will sink in the back of the drywall when you draw it tight.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Couple of 90 deg. pounds with a hammer and and install the drywall.
Why are there even nails there?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would mark the position of each toenail, then put the drywall in place, put a flat block of wood on the floor (or ceiling) against the drywall, then hit with a hammer to dig the nail head into the back of the drywall.

Then screw the drywall in place taking note of the marks so I don't hit the toenails with the drywall screws or nails.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you don't have a serious punch, do you have a small cold chisel? How about the biggest nail you have with the point ground off? 

If the end of the nail is running into the concrete foundation, you may have to grind it.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I ended up installing the drywall on top, and like many of you said, it kind of sucked in the nail heads once the drywall screws were tightened down. Just eyeballing it, can't really tell that they protude 1/8 inch or so behind the drywall.

I like the block of wood idea too. Tomorrow I'll put a straight edge along the drywall and if I see it protruding, will try the block of wood idea. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A Punch or piece of Rebar that is ground down to about the size of the nail head, helps to sink them with a 5# mini-sledge. Toenailed nails should never protude.


----------

